# Real or Fake Hublot Classic Fusion Chrono



## Wristwatchgallery (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi, i have the chance to buy this watch, it hs no papers, looks authentic for me, please give me your opinion


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting
Its using a SELLITA movement.
I am 99.9% sure HUBLOT never used SELLITA


Plus NO correct marking on top plate

My opinion FAKE
Adam


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

@Horologist007 

The Sellita SW300 plus Dubois Depraz 2021 module is used by Hublot known as the H1143.


However, Screws on the back are just awful.

Fake I guess.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

I dont know... like Mike said those screws look fake...

If the seller is local just go to an AD and authenticate it


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

stuffler said:


> @Horologist007
> 
> The Sellita SW300 plus Dubois Depraz 2021 module is used by Hublot known as the H1143.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I never knew that. Thanks the correction
adam


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

This is authentic.

1. The Hublot Classic Fusion uses Sellita SW300 (clone of Swiss 2892) in their Classic Fusion non chrono and chrono models.
The Sellita SW300 movement is harder to source than Swiss 2892 unless you are a registered watchmaker.

2. All the hublot chronographs fakes I saw used a 7750 clone.

3. The dial, engravings looks authentic as well.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

stuffler said:


> @Horologist007
> 
> The Sellita SW300 plus Dubois Depraz 2021 module is used by Hublot known as the H1143.
> 
> ...


The screws on the back are dirty and had its share of sweat.. but other than that they look fine.


----------

